# THANKSGIVING FATTIE with a BREAKFAST FATTIE



## whiskeypapa (May 9, 2011)

THANKSGIVING FATTIE - ( only second fattie ever made )

I KNOW it is not Thanksgiving BUT I am thankful for my wife.  So I decided to make her something special for breakfast and lunch today as we both had to work on Mother's Day.  

First I wove some turkey bacon, then sprinkled some of Jeff's Dry Rub on it.








I took a pound of ground turkey and mixed my Summer Sausage seasonings with it, put it in a zip-lock bag and into the fridge for the night.  Thanks to Cowgirl, I made a Fattie Piston ( made two of them so that the fillings could stay in them while in the fridge ) and made up the stuffing and put it in the fridge for the night as well.  The stuffing is made from whole wheat bread cut into cubes, finely chopped yellow onion and green pepper, melted butter, and a little water to make the whole mixture stick together.  Last night I rolled the stuffing and the turkey sausage together.







Then rolled the sausage with the woven turkey bacon, and set it in the fridge until I finished the Breakfast Fattie and got the smoker warmed up. 







BREAKFAST FATTIE ( Third fattie ever made )

Wove the bacon.  Then sprinkled some of Jeff's Dry Rub on it.







The filling for the breakfast fattie is made from 1/2 Venison and 1/2 Pork mixed with maple sausage seasonings, put in a zip-lock and put in the fridge for the night.  The center is made from potato cubes, finely diced yellow onions and green peppers, cheddar cheese and egg.  Put it in the fridge as well for the night.  Then rolled the potato center and maple sausage together.







Then rolled it in the bacon and wrapped it to go in the fridge until the smoker was heated up.







I smoked them with hickory.  Got the internal temp to 160. Below in the front is the Thanksgiving Fattie and the Breakfast Fattie is in the rear.







I finished at 12:50 AM - Yes, AM this morning.  Got a late start last night as I worked all day.

Here is the Breakfast Fattie sliced this morning. 







Here is a close-up shot of the Breakfast Fattie just before it went in our stomachs.  My wife said that if I keep this up that I can stay around for the rest of my life.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Here is a shot of the Thanksgiving Fattie sliced.







Here is a shot of my wife's plate for lunch today.  It was a surprise for her as she got called in to work ( on her day off ) at 8:30 and got off at 12:30, and this was waiting for her when she got home.  I even added cranberry sauce to try and make it more authentic.  GUESS WHAT - I made even more brownie points.







This forum is fantastic.  Thanks for all the ideas, etc.


----------



## gotarace (May 9, 2011)

Great looking Fatties...If momma is happy everyone is happy...


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 9, 2011)

that is some good lookin food nice work


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2011)

Man you are a perfectionist. Those fatties look like they should be on the cover of a food magazine!


----------



## fpnmf (May 10, 2011)

Looks delicious!

Nice plate too!!

  Craig


----------



## shooter1 (May 10, 2011)

Great lookin fatties! Where's the gravy?


----------



## bloc004 (May 12, 2011)

Those are some perfect looking Fatties, great work!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks good.

Mr. T

“If it fit’s, smoke it”


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 23, 2011)

Lookin good!!!!

I ain't one much for turkey but that breakfast fattie looks to die for!!!!

1 question:

Did you precook the eggs or put them in raw?


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 23, 2011)

looks good cant wait to make some they were such a big hit at our house and work..

mmmmmm


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 23, 2011)

cook em up

 


Bluewolf said:


> Lookin good!!!!
> 
> I ain't one much for turkey but that breakfast fattie looks to die for!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## lookwow (Jun 23, 2011)

More info on this filling piston please. Looks like a nice little tool.


----------



## whiskeypapa (Jun 23, 2011)

Bluewolf:

I put the eggs in raw and they cooked very well.


----------



## whiskeypapa (Jun 23, 2011)

Lookwow:

I got the idea searching Cowgirl's Blog.  She has some great ideas.  Check her out.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

WhiskeyPapa said:


> Lookwow:
> 
> I got the idea searching Cowgirl's Blog.  She has some great ideas.  Check her out.


Thank you Whiskey Papa!! I appreciate you checking out my blog. Your Fatties look wonderful, nice job!!


----------



## jak757 (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW.....those look amazing!  Perfect looking.  Just as tasty too i bet!


----------



## whiskeypapa (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments.


----------



## loosechangedru (Jun 25, 2011)

thanksgiving...? those fatties look more like Christmas presents! excellent wrapping job.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Maybe a bacon bow next time?


----------

